# Ehiem media set up



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've read a lot of posts about this but I'm still kinda confused. I'm a newbie and was given an Eheim 2215. The canister was completely empty and I talked to the lfs guy about how to set it up. He wasn't much help. I am fabricating the tubing and the spraybar out of pvc because the plumbing was not with the filter, and the oem plumbing is pretty expensive. I just need to know how to stack the layers of media in the canister and what the layers are supposed to be. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eheim 2215 Setup - YouTube


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the video but I need to know how to set up the media inside the canister.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chenowethpm said:


> Thanks for the video but I need to know how to set up the media inside the canister.


I admit I didn't watch the video, but it didn't cover that?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hopefully a better one:


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> I admit I didn't watch the video, but it didn't cover that?


It didn't. It was just a run through of the plumbing. I'm confident that I can DIY that part it's just the stuff you put inside that confuses me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are a ton of pics/diagrams/instructions/and videos on the net. Numerous fish forums have done threads on how to set them up. If you google Eheim classic setup you can see for yourself.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

chenowethpm said:


> It didn't. It was just a run through of the plumbing. I'm confident that I can DIY that part it's just the stuff you put inside that confuses me.


He does talk about it around the 6:30 point but not in too much detail.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks man. That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure you note the position of the two plastic pieces that go at the top and bottom.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Doesn't this come with a carbon pad? Or is that the 2217? Is the carbon pad purchased separately?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Protues55 said:


> Doesn't this come with a carbon pad? Or is that the 2217? Is the carbon pad purchased separately?


I think it does, one anyway. Carbon is useless unless you are trying to remove meds or smells from your tank anyway. The carbon in those pads may last 1 week if you're lucky. Same for any carbon.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I think it does, one anyway. Carbon is useless unless you are trying to remove meds or smells from your tank anyway. The carbon in those pads may last 1 week if you're lucky. Same for any carbon.


Good to know. Think I will get the 3-pack of fine white pads with my order and skip the charcoal replacement pads. I imagine this applies to the 2215 (I'm getting the 2217) as well. Ben, you might want to share yourEZ cleaning advice with the OP (replace top pad once a month, if needed, rinse rest every six or so).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Protues55 said:


> Good to know. Think I will get the 3-pack of fine white pads with my order and skip the charcoal replacement pads. I imagine this applies to the 2215 (I'm getting the 2217) as well. Ben, you might want to share yourEZ cleaning advice with the OP (replace top pad once a month, if needed, rinse rest every six or so).


2217 is the same. I bought them in case I ever need them but haven't cracked the box after 2yrs.

My advice on these filters is based on what I have found works for me. I would recommend to do what the OEM says and then adjust to your tank from there. What I have been able to do may not always apply to everyone. The OEM recs are something to start from and usually a little excessive. You have to adjust from there what appears to work for you. When my 29g went (2217 tank) to nothing but a shrimp tank I am now replacing that pad about every 4-5 months. You could go more often than monthly with a heavy stocked or dirtier type substrate tank.

This also goes for the cleaning of the filter. I found that every 6mos was good for me back when it was more than shrimp. You may be able to go longer, but you need to get in there to see that and adjust from there. 

One thing I will say is to NOT follow the OEM rec. on replacing of the media. This stuff will last forever and their media is some of the most expensive on the market. I have a $100 box of it I haven't touched in 3yrs. It will probably last at least as long as your filter does.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

The joy of canisters is you have so many options depending on YOUR needs. Running them stock is great, but if you dare to experiment and know exactly how a filter works and what each part does, as well as the requirements of the tank and the nitrogen cycle, the sky is the limit. Having said that...

I have an eheim classic set up in a rather unusual manner.

Bioballs.

Thats right, nothing in it but bioballs. I have a sponge filter (now called prefilter sponge) on the intake in the tank which I clean constantly, and an internal filter that is my primary mechanical filter. (which I clean constantly) Its worked for 17 years, so I haven't messed with it.

My Eheim eccos and Hagen aquaclears I run with triple or double sponges... someday I may actually use that expensive eheim stuff that comes with their filters.

Anyone want to know about a clean running never clogging over engineered reverse flow undergravel filter? I thought not...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Eheim directions refer to setting up the filter for mechanical or strictly biological configurations. I own 3 of the 2229s and believe they are incredible filters...all biological.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

The video is very well made. It all looks very intuitive. Mystery of the spray bar attachment is solved!


----------

